# More Rooms or Basement?



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2006)

I wish we could have them both... but which house upgrade do you like better?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

Rooms because they get you more HRA points. But yes we should have them both.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

Basement, because I get more space not judged by the morons at the HRA.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2006)

I prefer More Rooms also. And Morons eh?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

Basements are cooler, and the HRA are really morons!  
:rofl:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

rooms cost too much,so basements are better.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 12, 2006)

Rooms. I never had the first game so I don't know what the basement looks like. Besides, 3 extra rooms would be good.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 12, 2006)

i'll say rooms, but what i didn't like, was how they took that huge chunck out of my back and side walls... my fireplace was supposed to go there.


but yeah, having more rooms is a good thing.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

rooms    			 but the side rooms did take off a lot of space... but I can't think of any other way to do  it, other then when you first walk in its like a hallway with some doors that lead to the other rooms, hey that would be cool


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 30, 2006)

Basement, I hate trting to find stuff in my drawers! <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

Oh I thought this poll was for if you could have more upgrades in a house which would you have?  LOL, like you would have 2 basements    			 I voted for rooms.


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 23, 2006)

i want a basement in acww so i can have a party down there. lol


----------



## Mclarenf1905 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like Basements better


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the basment better because it is bigger.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 2, 2006)

basment so we can hide from your enimes.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 2, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> basment so we can hide from your enimes.


 And you bumped this..... why?


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

To be honest, I would prefer more rooms because I like the HRA.  I'm a bit of a neat freak and I love getting my HRA ratings to see how I've done.  So more rooms for me to decorate and be rated on would be awesome.


----------

